# Game Thread Por/Lac



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Blazers/Clippers Game Thread*

Nice start for the Blazers. 17-13, Portland, with just under 6 minutes remaining in the first quarter. Telfair off to a quick start, himself, with 3 for 3 shooting. All three on sweet little mid-range j's!!!

:banana:


----------



## ballerchick (Feb 22, 2005)

with the first Qrt almost done bassy looks great as he is 3 of 4 from the field all on Jumpers. Vicktor also has a couple buckets & he is hitting the boards.. another brick form damon...


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Can one of our tips fall through? I mean Reef must have tipped up 5 shots ... none fell. 

Then you have Kaman swatting trash that goes in.

ARGH!

The ball definitely bounced their way this quarter.

Play.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Blazers/Clippers Game Thread*

Vicious dunk by D-Miles!!!


----------



## ballerchick (Feb 22, 2005)

a couple of sick dunks by travis & darius... and a double double for SAR


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Why was Viktor dropped to the bench?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

#10 said:


> Why was Viktor dropped to the bench?


because Miles is back after a couple of days away supporting his Mom through a surgery.

STOMP


----------



## bbAlvin (Jun 6, 2003)

Playmaker0017 said:


> Can one of our tips fall through? I mean Reef must have tipped up 5 shots ... none fell.


Reef doesnt get enough credit for his quick hops. Maybe its not his hops and more his reactions. Whatever the case, he and Zach can be counted on to get a tip or hand on their misses. Kind of nice.

Portland's halfcourt set is looking much improved since the first few games that the young guys took over. Kind of nice seeing multiple passes and plays develop instead of quick pull up threes from Nick or Damon or Zach bulldozer moves in the paint. This third version of the team this year is much more fun to watch. And they play better too.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Better question: Why in the hell does Richie Frahm play at all? he has had his shot, he blows. Back to the bench please. Also, Pritch wants to know why we have to play perfect to win? Because you start Damon at the 2. It is the ultimate disadvantage for us.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Better question: Why in the hell does Richie Frahm play at all? he has had his shot, he blows. Back to the bench please.


I'm sure you led the charge on Dan Dickau too.

Frahm hasn't had much of a "shot". You complain about Miles getting sporadic time and that's what messes up his game --- don't you think it MIGHT hold true to an actual shooter?

Play.


----------



## bbAlvin (Jun 6, 2003)

#10 said:


> Why was Viktor dropped to the bench?


And why did Outlaw have to wait until 2 minutes into the second quarter to see his first action? With a backcourt of Magette and Livingston, I dont see why Travis cant take Frahm's minutes. I'm not sure what Frahm is adding out there, and I'm not basing it singularly on this game.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Please explain why Miles always wears a "Z-Bo" armband ... there is something quite weird about that.

Play.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Playmaker0017 said:


> Please explain why Miles always wears a "Z-Bo" armband ... there is something quite weird about that.
> 
> Play.


He's been doing it ever since Mo got fired. They pointed it out on TV, but never really explained why.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Tince said:


> He's been doing it ever since Mo got fired. They pointed it out on TV, but never really explained why.


His reading skills aren't too good. He thinks it says 'Mo'.

barfo


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Tince said:


> He's been doing it ever since Mo got fired. They pointed it out on TV, but never really explained why.


No, he did it MUCH earlier in the season as well. At the same time, Randolph was wearing Miles'.

I thought it was weird then too.

Play.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

barfo said:


> His reading skills aren't too good. He thinks it says 'Mo'.
> 
> barfo


 I don't think he's wear a "Mo" arm-band, unless he really wants to rub it in.


----------



## bbAlvin (Jun 6, 2003)

If Joel could repress his instinct to swat every shot, he could maybe draw a charge on Magette. All well, its funner the other way


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

bbAlvin said:


> If Joel could repress his instinct to swat every shot, he could maybe draw a charge on Magette. All well, its funner the other way


 He stands inside that half-circle at all times, so players just attack him knowing they won't be called for a charge. But man, you're right, Magette is aggressive.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Okay, it's fair to say Reef is in a bit of a shooting slump. 

This is his 3rd or 4th game under 50%. 

If he's on tonight, we're winning this game.

Play.

PS - TAKE MILES OFF THE COURT! More Travis!


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

3rd quarter has been full of sloppy play and settling for jump shots.

Blazers need to take the rock to the hoop!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Donald Sterling = "The King of the Lottery"

- Steve Jones


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice deuce by 'reef to end the third! Still an 11 point game tho'...


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

STOMP said:


> because Miles is back after a couple of days away supporting his Mom through a surgery.
> 
> STOMP


That's all? Miles is back, and because of his obviously excellent, consistent play walks back in to the starting line up?

Viktor plays the game of his Blazer career, he deserved the start. Miles should be forced to earn his minutes.


----------



## bbAlvin (Jun 6, 2003)

Steve Jones made an interesting comment about Miles, stating a lot of his passes are mishandled by our younger players. If he's implying that Miles high turnover% is more to due with his teammates than himself, I think he's wrong.


----------



## bbAlvin (Jun 6, 2003)

Portland cant get a tip-in to save their lives. Damon back in after a long 3rd quarter layoff. Still no Outlaw


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

I couldn't quite make out what was being said, but someone was talkin' some serious trash to 'reef while he was shootin' those FT's.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Theo once again shows his inability to catch a pass.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Theo attempts to get a rebound and just launches it 10 ft. out of bounds.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Damon is just a liability.

Period.

Play.


----------



## bbAlvin (Jun 6, 2003)

Tince said:


> Theo once again shows his inability to catch a pass.


Yeah, Damon was grimacing on that one. Theo is shooting a lot tonight. Not necessarily bad looks, but he's not hitting any of them. And his rebounding has been poor too. Maybe Joel will get back in soon


----------



## bbAlvin (Jun 6, 2003)

Frahm just let 2 slip thru his fingers. Miles pass was on target, maybe Steve Jones is right.

We're in the final stretch, shouldnt we put our starting point guard back in for our backup?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Darius is just *awful*.

Not only does he not care, but he's just not smart.

Terrible game by the entire team, but I have to really give the gold star for extra terrible play to our very own Darius Miles.

Thanks for coming back!

Play.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Playmaker0017 said:


> Damon is just a liability.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Play.


 :curse:WAIVE:curseamon:curse: ... Please!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Maggette must have pictures...


----------



## bbAlvin (Jun 6, 2003)

I dont get this Frahm/Damon backcourt? Not for the entire 4th quarter. Hopefully Pritchard will chalk it up to experiment.

How funny was that airball heckler. Steve and Barrett played it perfect by keeping silent.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Not* that I'm particularly eager for his return and, has anything been said about DA and his status?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Playmaker0017 said:


> Terrible game by the entire team, but I have to really give the gold star for extra terrible play to our very own Darius Miles.


Okay, so he came back in the final minutes to redeem himself a bit --- but I still think he really cost us tonight on both ends.

Play.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice ****ing shot, Damon...!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice CHUCKS Damon.

:curse: 

Wait...

LOTTERY TIME!!!!

:banana:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for icing the game for the Clippers DAMON.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*THAT* was the best shot we could come up with?!

Damon - you're a goof.

Oh! And you go and miss the layup. Champion Wheaties moments.

Play.

PS - Someone shoot the "Let's Go Clippers, Let's Go" lady! She's killing me.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

CanJohno said:


> Nice ****ing shot, Damon...!


And another one! Ugh...


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Playmaker0017 said:


> PS - Someone shoot the "Let's Go Clippers, Let's Go" lady! She's killing me.


That's a lady? I thought it was Gandolfini!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Not going to win too often when the FG% is:
Them - 48%
Us - 34%

We don't just "blaze trails", we "lay the brick foundation" too.

Play.


----------



## bbAlvin (Jun 6, 2003)

He missed the layup because he shot with his right hand. It never had a chance.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Damon may have made some piss-poor decisions tonight, but at least he's out there playing, as opposed to Ruben Patterson and Nick Van Exel, who are refusing to play out of protest.

I can forgive poor decision-making. What I can't forgive is not even trying.

Why don't you guys direct some of your anger at those who really deserve it.

-Pop


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Playmaker0017 said:


> Darius is just *awful*.
> 
> Not only does he not care, but he's just not smart.
> 
> ...


Wrong again. Doesn't it get old for you to be wrong so often?


----------



## bbAlvin (Jun 6, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Why don't you guys direct some of your anger at those who really deserve it.
> 
> -Pop


I'm personally glad they are withdrawing their services. They'd just congest the rotation. So, I can't be angry with them, I think they are doing us a favor.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> Damon may have made some piss-poor decisions tonight, but at least he's out there playing, as opposed to Ruben Patterson and Nick Van Exel, who are refusing to play out of protest.
> 
> I can forgive poor decision-making. What I can't forgive is not even trying.
> 
> ...


 I agree with you about NVE. That guy totally packed it in and why Damon's faults are annoying, it's better than a quitter. 

I'm not sold that Ruben is doing the same thing that NVE is, but if it's true, then I agree with you there as well. I know Ruben had a lot of minor injuries during the season, so I'm giving him benifit of the doubt.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Ruben needs to go - any good will he'd built up by his hustle plays has gone right out the window thanks to his MIA performance.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

He could have been "told" by management to take the rest of the season off.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

bbAlvin said:


> Steve Jones made an interesting comment about Miles, stating a lot of his passes are mishandled by our younger players. If he's implying that Miles high turnover% is more to due with his teammates than himself, I think he's wrong.


I fully agree with you. Miles passes are often, just flat out horrible passes into traffic with no chance of even getting to the recipient. He has been averaging near 6 turnovers while not even playing 40 minutes per game, often playing half that. That is flat out horrible.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Playmaker0017 said:


> No, he did it MUCH earlier in the season as well. At the same time, Randolph was wearing Miles'.
> 
> I thought it was weird then too.
> 
> Play.


Maybe they are friends....friends do, do that ya know :cheers: 
I have no clue if you read SLAM or not but when Brand Darius and Lamar were CLippers they got a cover and it was Miles Idea for them to all switch jerseys. Maybe he likes that kind of commraderie?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Fork said:


> Wrong again. Doesn't it get old for you to be wrong so often?


Agreed. By no means did Darius play a great game, but dude was solid. His jumper was off tonight but he didn't force it. He ran the court well and played decent D. To say he was "awful" is nothing more then a biased comment to show your unreasonable vendetta towards Darius.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> To say he was "awful" is nothing more then a biased comment to show your unreasonable vendetta towards Darius.


Actually, I think that Miles was pretty darn awful, too. He had 5 personal fouls and almost half of the team's turnovers (6 of 13). Do I have an unreasonable vendetta against him, too?

Why does it have to be personal bias when people disagree?

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Livingston-Telfair was pretty interesting tonight. Shaun clearly wasn't 100% healthy, but he looked pretty good. Telfair had a good start but finished with almost 4 times as many field goal attempts as assists (11 to 3).

Livingston wasn't any better statistically, but he showed me what I think so many of you see in Sebastian: a special ability to pass the ball and make things happen. He is able to defend PGs from what I've seen this year, and at his height he's going to cause big trouble for other teams offensively... he took advantage of Bassy a couple times on the blocks.

Shaun had 2 or 3 no-look passes tonight that were more impressive than anything I've seen Sebastian do so far this season. 

If he stays healthy, the Clippers have themselves a heck of a PG for the future.

Ed O.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Ed O said:


> If he stays healthy, the Clippers have themselves a heck of a PG for the future.
> 
> Ed O.


And that's why he'll be the next "Penny" instead of the next "Magic".

He did look much better than Telfair tonight.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Telfair had a good start but finished with almost 4 times as many field goal attempts as assists (11 to 3).


Yeah, but you have to admit, Telfair passed much better than a 3 assist stat line would normally indicate. He had some very nice setups that were bobbled or the guy got fouled and missed an easy finish. I'd consider it at least a 7 assist type effort, which is hardly shabby.

Livingston did look quite good, too. But remember, I went on record at the start of the season saying injuries would be a _major_ problem for him. If there's one thing I know and can spot from a mile away, it's injuries... He's a great talent, but I doubt we'll see many healthy stretches from him.

Dan


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

dkap said:


> Yeah, but you have to admit, Telfair passed much better than a 3 assist stat line would normally indicate. He had some very nice setups that were bobbled or the guy got fouled and missed an easy finish. I'd consider it at least a 7 assist type effort, which is hardly shabby.


That's true... but he got off 11 shots and went to the line for 6 free throws... 14 possessions in 28 minutes. 

To his credit, he only got 1 turnover in that time, but he's still way too shot-happy for my liking considering his questionable shooting ability.

Ed O.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Ed O said:


> That's true... but he got off 11 shots and went to the line for 6 free throws... 14 possessions in 28 minutes.
> 
> To his credit, he only got 1 turnover in that time, but he's still way too shot-happy for my liking considering his questionable shooting ability.
> 
> Ed O.


You're going to have a hard time finding a starting point gaurd who doesn't shoot or get to the line on 13% of a team possesions. The ones that do usually aren't considered good point guards. 

While I get where you're coming from, I'm a believer of everyone being a threat to score. Pryzbilla was really hurting our offense until he got aggressive on the offensive end. He occasionally takes 10ft jumpers that are low percentage shots, but they keep the defense more honest. 

Back to Telfair, his passing game won't thrive until teams respect his shot. Missing clearly won't help teams respect his shot, but not shooting will never get teams to come out and guard him.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Why are people whining? I want to see Telfair shoot more than 11 shots, that's not enough. If you want him to improve his game and become a double threat then he is going to have to continue to shoot the ball, he's a better scorer than Livingston is and has improved his shot significantly from the time he played in the summer games. Telly shot a high percentage in the first half, but it wasn't dropping the 2nd half, much like the last few games, it's conditioning. He will get the hang of it. LeBron shot a lot of shots and wasn't making that high of a percentage, but he improved by continuing to take the shots, he can do anything on the court now as a result of that.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Playmaker0017 said:


> I'm sure you led the charge on Dan Dickau too.
> 
> Frahm hasn't had much of a "shot". You complain about Miles getting sporadic time and that's what messes up his game --- don't you think it MIGHT hold true to an actual shooter?
> 
> Play.


Not everyone can get starting type minutes.....Frahm needs to make the best of the oppurtunities that he gets because he will most likely always be a couple minute a game shooter.....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Livingston won't amount to jack unless he gains about 20-25 pounds. He is paper thin. If he can't put weight on his long frame, he will battle chronic injuries all throughout his career. I don't know if he can shoot the J or not because he didn't look to shoot last night but he had some nice passes. He could turn out well if he puts on the weight.


----------

